# adoption question about Petsmart



## Milt (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello all, some ignorant person dropped 3 kittens at a fuel station this morning, and I am exploring ways to help them. Has anyone ever taken strays to Petsmart for adoption? I would like to know how it's done and if it was successful. I am a regular contributor to Petsmart Charities, and shop there every week, Thanks, wish me luck! Milton.


----------



## Alzenia (May 18, 2012)

You might want to talk to someone in charge of the adoption drive at Petsmart. I've heard stories of people bringing in abandoned animals to our Petco and the employees were kind enough to find them a no-kill shelter.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I think you'd have to talk to the organization that places the kitties for adoption at PetSmart, not just show up to PetSmart with them. They probably have a web site that tells you how to give up cats to them, if in fact they take them. Sadly, I saw on my local SPCA's site yesterday that they're at full capacity for cats and aren't accepting any right now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to volunteer at Petsmart in the cattery, but it was through an agency that placed the cats there. Petsmart wasn't involved other than letting them use the space. If that happened to me, I'd contact to my vet. They have a huge cage for kittens, once they've gotten them healthy, that they put in the waiting room, they're adopted pretty quickly.


----------

